# iMac G3 Bondy blue avec lecteur/graveur interne



## franzthiery (13 Janvier 2005)

:mouais: 

Salut,
je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un iMac Bondy Blue 233 rev A dont malheureusement le lecteur cd est mort. impossible d'en trouver un à un prix raisonnable. De plus, sur la carte mère du iMac 233, le lecteur cd est connecté par une connectique spéciale : une sorte de nappe IDE de plus petite taille et contenant l'alim'. mais pas non-plus la petite nappe IDE des portables PC. Un truc à part. du coup, j'ai eu l'idée de connecter mon lecteur graveur externe ioméga sur la nappe IDE (standard celle-là) de mon disque dur avec une nappe longue trois broches et une alim' en Y de PC. ça marche, les disques insérés sont lus ! 
MAIS ! je n'arrive pas à booter (tous les moyens courants essayés) sur ce lecteur... Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?
 :love:


----------

